# Verantwortung, Risiko, Richtlinien bei Selbstbau und Steuerung von Maschinen



## Xplosion (30 April 2012)

Hallo,

wir bekommen in unseren Betrieb immer wieder mal gebrauchte Maschinen (teilweise sehr alt) und bauen diese nach unseren Anforderungen um.
Allerdings gibt es da jede Menge Vorschriften und Anweisungen bei der Inbetriebnahme.

Wollte mich da mal grundsätzlich informieren, wie sowas auszusehen hat.

Ein aktuelles Beispiel: Umbau einer alten Verseilmaschine zum Kabel herstellen

Es wurde eine alte Maschine gekauft, diese hat sich als unbrauchbar erwiesen und viele Probleme bereitet.
Deshalb haben wir die alten Gleichstrommotoren gegen neue Drehstrommotoren ausgetauscht.
Dannn hab ich den kompletten Schaltschrank "geleert" und alles neu aufgebaut.

Wir haben somit eine "neue Maschine" mit alter Mechanik. Elektrisch ist eigentlich alles erneuert.

Habe eine Ausbildung als Elektroinstallateur und mache derzeit ein Fernstudium zum Techniker - Fachrichtung Elektrotechnik.


Grundsätzlich würde mich mal interessieren, was der NOT-AUS-Taster an der Maschine für eine Aufgabe hat:
Ich sehe das so:

Ein NOT-AUS-Taster muss natürlich als Öffner-Kontakt ausgeführt sein und alle lebensgefährliche Spannungen abschalten, also in meinen Fall schalte ich damit alle 230V und 400V-Verbraucher ab wie zb. Lampe, Frequenzumrichter, Steckdosen usw.
Den Not-Aus führe ich aber über meine SPS, welche mir die Verbraucher über Schütze abschaltet, ist das so erlaubt?
Wenn aber mal ein Relais "festgebrannt" ist und dadurch immer durchschaltet, was ist dann?

Desweiteren versuche ich natürlich grundsätzlich möglichst viel mit 24V zu steuern, also alle Sensoren, Taster, Schalter usw.

Was mir auch noch ganz wichtig ist:

- reicht bei einem Frequenzumrichter die "Reglersperre" aus, um sicher zu gehen dass keiner in bewegende Teile fasst?
In meinen Fall wäre das zb. wenn die Trommel in der Maschine ausgetauscht wird. Es wird eine Schutzhaube geöffnet, sobald diese geöffnet wird, bekommen die Umrichter "Reglersperre". Allerdings ist das von der SPS im Endeffekt nur ein Transistorausgang.Wenn dieser mal defekt ist und ständig durchschaltet, was passiert dann?

Da wir in unseren Betrieb immer wieder Maschinen umbauen bzw. verändern möchte ich zumindest mit "ruhigen Gewissen" schlafen können.
Ich habe gehört, man muss bei einer Maschine dann Prüfprotokolle und einige andere Sachen machen, die ich allerdings noch nicht genau weiß.

Wichtig ist es mir bis dahin zumindest alles sicher aufzubauen, auch wenn ich diese Sicherheit nicht auf dem Papier nachweisen kann.


----------



## Tommi (30 April 2012)

Hallo,

also Du hast ja anscheinend keine Vorkenntnisse auf diesem Gebiet. Zu Deiner Frage gibt es 
viele Antworten.

Soviel kann ich sagen:

- Du brauchst nicht nur NOT-HALT, sondern auch ein Schutzgitter, Lichtgitter, o.ä.
- das Versagen von SPS oder Schütz oder Frequenzumrichter muss berücksichtigt werden
- Du musst eine *Risikobeurteilung* durchführen, dabei muss die *Steuerungskategorie* 
und ein *Performancelevel* festgelegt werden 
Google mal nach den fetten Begriffen oder gib sie hier unter "suchen" ein

Und hol Dir Hilfe, alleine als Anfänger ohne Unterstützung ist das eine sehr sportliche Aufgabe

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Zersch (30 April 2012)

Hey, 

du solltest dir zu Beginn mal die Maschinenrichtlinie zur Hand nehmen und diese genau studieren. 



> Den Not-Aus führe ich aber über meine SPS



Wenn deine verwendetet SPS keine Fail-Safe SPS ist, dann ist dies unzureichend. Du kannst natürlich auch ein Sicherheitsrelais verwenden.

Schau dir mal das folgendes Sicherheitskompendium an:
http://www.pilz.de/company/news/sub...p;jsessionid=5892FD0CB15063EA3050879C1A5E9C22

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## snake_1842 (30 April 2012)

ertsmal ne Riskoanalyse durchführen, dann die ermittleten Gefährdungen analysieren und anschlißend schauen welche PL oder SIL erforderlich ist. dann kann man erst ne Aussage machen welche Komponenten da für die Sicherheitskette in welcher Architektur gebraucht werden. Sehr hilfreich ist dabei die DIN 13849 und der BGIA Report dieser Norm!


----------



## Klopfer (5 Mai 2012)

Xplosion schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir bekommen in unseren Betrieb immer wieder mal gebrauchte Maschinen (teilweise sehr alt) und bauen diese nach unseren Anforderungen um.
> Allerdings gibt es da jede Menge Vorschriften und Anweisungen bei der Inbetriebnahme.



Hallo auch Dir,

das hast Du schon richtig erkannt, dass es einiges zu beachten gibt bei der Inbetriebnahme aber auch dem Umbau einer Altmaschine. Als ersten Anlaufpunkt würde ich das Produktsicherheitsgesetz, die Maschinenrichtlinie und die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung empfehlen.



Xplosion schrieb:


> Wollte mich da mal grundsätzlich informieren, wie sowas auszusehen hat.



Ein naheliegendes Anliegen. Leider wird Dir niemand hier im Forum "auf die Schnelle" alle Normen und Richtlinien erläutern können, auf deren Grundlage Deine Arbeit basiert.



Xplosion schrieb:


> Ein aktuelles Beispiel: Umbau einer alten Verseilmaschine zum Kabel herstellen
> 
> Es wurde eine alte Maschine gekauft, diese hat sich als unbrauchbar erwiesen und viele Probleme bereitet.
> Deshalb haben wir die alten Gleichstrommotoren gegen neue Drehstrommotoren ausgetauscht.
> ...



Also gehst Du davon aus, dass es sich bei dem Umbau um eine sog. "wesentliche Veränderung" handelt. Damit käme im Folgenden die Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG voll zur Anwendung.



Xplosion schrieb:


> Habe eine Ausbildung als Elektroinstallateur und mache derzeit ein Fernstudium zum Techniker - Fachrichtung Elektrotechnik.



Super! Weiterbildung schadet nie! Sollte mich aber wundern, wenn Dir in irgendeiner Vorlesung etwas über die Maschinenrichtlinie oder der Normenwelt jenseits der VDE 0100 er Reihe  über den Weg laufen würde. Die aktuelle Gesetzes- und Normenlage wird meiner Erfahrung nach in der Ausbildung immer noch sträflich vernachlässigt!



Xplosion schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich würde mich mal interessieren, was der NOT-AUS-Taster an der Maschine für eine Aufgabe hat:



Grundsätzlich die anderen Schutzmaßnahmen unterstützende Wirkung.



Xplosion schrieb:


> Ich sehe das so:
> 
> Ein NOT-AUS-Taster muss natürlich als Öffner-Kontakt ausgeführt sein und alle lebensgefährliche Spannungen abschalten, also in meinen Fall schalte ich damit alle 230V und 400V-Verbraucher ab wie zb. Lampe, Frequenzumrichter, Steckdosen usw.
> Den Not-Aus führe ich aber über meine SPS, welche mir die Verbraucher über Schütze abschaltet, ist das so erlaubt?
> Wenn aber mal ein Relais "festgebrannt" ist und dadurch immer durchschaltet, was ist dann?



Dann hast Du ein Problem, weil die sicherheitsgerichteten Bestandteile Deiner Steuerung u.U. nicht angemessen ausgeführt wurden. Eine Prozess-SPS gilt auch heute noch als nicht in der Lage, alleine sicherheitsrelevante Funktionen sicher abzuschalten.



Xplosion schrieb:


> Desweiteren versuche ich natürlich grundsätzlich möglichst viel mit 24V zu steuern, also alle Sensoren, Taster, Schalter usw.
> 
> Was mir auch noch ganz wichtig ist:
> 
> ...



Dann hast Du schon wieder ein Problem, da die Abschaltung u.U. nicht dem Risiko im Falle eines gefahrbringenden Ausfalles angemessen ist.



Xplosion schrieb:


> Da wir in unseren Betrieb immer wieder Maschinen umbauen bzw. verändern möchte ich zumindest mit "ruhigen Gewissen" schlafen können.
> Ich habe gehört, man muss bei einer Maschine dann Prüfprotokolle und einige andere Sachen machen, die ich allerdings noch nicht genau weiß.
> 
> Wichtig ist es mir bis dahin zumindest alles sicher aufzubauen, auch wenn ich diese Sicherheit nicht auf dem Papier nachweisen kann.



Guter Ansatz, aber leider ist hierzu eine tiefgehende Beschäftigung mit der Materie gefragt. Neben der Lektüre frei erhältlicher Gesetzestexte und Interpretationen der Berufsgenossenschaften würde ich eine Runde Seminare empfehlen. Stichwort CE-Kennzeichnung und "Sicherheitsgerichtete Steuerungen nach EN ISO 13849-1". Und dann natürlich konkrete Fragen hier im Forum stellen 

Gruß 

Klopfer


----------



## Safety (5 Mai 2012)

Hallo,
wenn ich mir das alles so durch lese ist der Satz von Tommi „Und hol Dir Hilfe, alleine als Anfänger ohne Unterstützung ist das eine sehr sportliche Aufgabe“ *dringend anzuraten!*


----------



## ssound1de (11 Mai 2012)

Xplosion schrieb:


> Ein NOT-AUS-Taster muss natürlich als Öffner-Kontakt ausgeführt sein und alle lebensgefährliche Spannungen abschalten, also in meinen Fall schalte ich damit alle 230V und 400V-Verbraucher ab wie zb. Lampe, Frequenzumrichter, Steckdosen usw.



Ganz so einfach ist das nicht.
Schau dir mal hier die Stoppkategorien an.

Einfaches Beispiel: Kreissäge.
Wird der Not-Aus gedrückt muß der Motor elektrisch gebremst werden, damit das Blatt schnellstmöglich zum stehen kommt.


----------

